# New Jumping Pics :D



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Me and Bru:








And Fi from a little open hunter show. Photos copyright to Jump the Moon photo so just links. I'm noticing I'm taking my knee off...:
Jump the Moon Photography - E-mail Address Required
Jump the Moon Photography - E-mail Address Required
Jump the Moon Photography - E-mail Address Required
^This last one you can really tell I'm taking my knee off... not really sure why. I know I'm not gripping with the back of my calf, despite my turned out toes - that's my natural foot conformation. Yes, I have duck feet xD Still not sure why my knee is flapping in the wind though...


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

such a cute horse!!!! lookin' good!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Going to be a difficult photo to critique from that angle. No critique from me but you have an absolutely adorable little pony. Obviously tries so hard. Adorable


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

you might be slipped back, and hes dangling his leg. It dosent look like its going to hit the rail but its not as tight as it could be.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

M2G: I was hoping the photos from the show were going to be a at a better angle but sadly no :\ They are at a slightly better angle than the one on Brutus though.

sillybunny: He is dangling one leg but his knees are very tight and even and he's rounding through his neck and back so I don't really think its an issue. But I'll keep an eye out and if it starts to be a habit I'll try and fix it.


----------



## horses4life43 (Nov 8, 2009)

Its hard to critique you but I see a few things:
Hands up
Toes in
Your horse needs to get his tuck more even.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Hands up?

Could you be more specific?


----------



## Sophia (Jun 30, 2009)

Cute horse/pony! Only thing I really noticed was stretch your hands up his neck a bit further, don't put to much pressure on your hands though since this will put weight on his neck.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm doing a short release, so IMO the hands are in the appropriate area for a short crest release. Trying to get in the groove of doing an automatic with him but it is a lot harder than with Fiona as he is a lot thrustier and has a lot more bascule.

Anyone have any comments for the other pictures? The ones I linked too...


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Well, i think all of them are great!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

upsidedown said:


> Hands up?
> 
> Could you be more specific?


She means to have your thumbs up lol !


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

But my thumbs are up? So I'm still not sure what she means.


----------



## lesterXlover (Dec 29, 2009)

hey, it might just be from this angle but it looks like you could fold more at your hips but like i said this angle is odd aha


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

It looks like you could use a little more release, but it could be from the angle. On the second link I couldn't tell cause of the name over top. lol


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

OMG, your pony is ADORABLE! Such a cute jump!

I would lower your upper body more (there's a lot of space between you and his neck and withers) and maybe release a teeny weeny bit more with your hands.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Got a better angled picture. It was actually my last jump of '09.









Quality is really sucky, its a still from a video.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Bumping this back up.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

bumping


----------

